# "Keine Rückmeldung" - ein täglicher Nervenstrapazierer: Windows/Computer sehr langsam



## esphaglion (27. Oktober 2011)

*"Keine Rückmeldung" - ein täglicher Nervenstrapazierer: Windows/Computer sehr langsam*

Guten Abend!

Ich habe mich bis jetzt gut damit abfinden können, aber jetzt reicht es mir langsam. Mein Computer/Windows (ich weiß nicht genau was der Auslöser ist) ist so "langsam", dass "Keine Rückmeldung" wirklich täglich bei fast jedem Programm stattfindet. Windows braucht eine Ewigkeit zum Starten, bis ich es dann wirklich benutzen kann, vergehen schon 1-2 Minuten. 
Der Start eines Programmes dauert lange, das strapaziert meine Nerven. Firefox ist mein Standardbrowser, dieser meint auch, dass er sich wie gewohnt öfters täglich aufhängen braucht.

Auch wenn das hier jetzt nicht wirklich zur Problembeschreibung beiträgt, aber ich sage es trotzdem: Mein PC (Einzelteile) haben über 1000€ gekostet, der Fertig-PC meines Freundes gerade mal 350€.
Ratet mal welcher sich nicht aufhängt, obwohl die Teile in dem PC wirklich Schrott sind? Natürlich, seiner läuft flüssiger als meiner, hängt sich nie auf, ...

Ich verstehe das echt nicht. Habe ich jetzt 750€ umsonst ausgegeben? Kein Einzelteil seines PC's ist wirklich besser als meins, wir haben exakt das selbe OS (Win7 64-Bit).

Meine Hardware ist hier aufgelistet: sysProfile: ID: 145108 - esphaglion

Auch wenn dieser Thread nicht wirklich gut formuliert ist, ich muss einfach mal meine Wut rauslassen und einen Hilfeschrei tätigen.

Ich hoffe es gibt für mein großes Problem eine Lösung, jedenfalls freue ich mich sehr auf eine! 

LG
esphaglion

PS: Ich habe KEINE unnötigen Autostarts, KEINE unnötigen Programme (darauf achte ich wirklich genau), ...


----------



## drdealgood (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Keine Rückmeldung" - ein täglicher Nervenstrapazierer: Windows/Computer sehr langsam*

Ähm, ich erzähle Dir jetzt mal eine kleine Geschichte 

Das Problem "Keine Rückmeldung" hatte ich bis gestern, bei manchen Programmen auf meinem Firmenrechner. Vor allem bei unserer Buchhaltungssoftware, die Verarbeitung von Buchungsvorgängen dauerte Ewigkeiten, für die Berechnung von ca. 30 Gehälter hat die Dose sage und schreibe über 3 Stunden gebraucht, lächerlich  Dabei war im Taskmanager auch immer die Meldung "Keine Rückmeldung" für die gerade arbeitenden Programme zu sehen.

Heute morgen hat dann unser EDV-Support die Kingston-Rams (PC 10700) gegen Corsair-Speicher ausgetauscht und alles was vorher war, gleicht nur noch einem "bösem Traum" das Ding rennt seit heute morgen wie verrückt, da bekommt man richtig Angst 

Zum Test wurden dann nochmals die Kingston-Speicher eingebaut und der Mist ging wieder los. Ein Durchlauf mit Memtest ergab dann letztlich, unendlich viele Fehler in den Speichermodulen 

Wie gesagt, dies ist nur die Geschichte meines Firmenrechners, aber vielleicht kann diese kleine Story Dir ja auch einen Denkanstoss in die eine oder andere Richtung geben


----------



## esphaglion (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Keine Rückmeldung" - ein täglicher Nervenstrapazierer: Windows/Computer sehr langsam*

Also liegt es deiner Meinung nach am Kingston RAM, oder? Soll ich Memtest bei mir auch wieder mal durchlaufen lassen? 

Wenn ja, mit welchen Einstellungen?

EDIT: Da ich mir wegen ofter Videobearbeitung sowieso 8GB RAM gönnen will, sollte ich dann gleich Corsair nehmen? Kommt mir im Gegensatz zu nochmal einem 4GB Kingston-Kit nur 3 Euro teurer.

Diese hatte ich in Aussicht, passen die? Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden (außer, dass ein Kit davon um knapp 3€ teurer ist):
http://geizhals.at/569746
http://geizhals.at/670774


----------



## drdealgood (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Keine Rückmeldung" - ein täglicher Nervenstrapazierer: Windows/Computer sehr langsam*

Na, memtest würde ich auf jeden Fall mal durchlaufen lassen, die iso auf ne CD gebrannt und dann mal komplett durchrennen lassen.

Startet doch von alleine das Programm  braucht man doch erst mal gar nichts rumfummeln an den Einstellungen.

Ich kann halt nur sagen, bei meiner Firmen-Dose lag es an den Speichern, die rein zufällig auch Kingston-Rams waren 
Du weist doch selber, dass es bei den Compies 1000 Probleme mit genau so vielen Ursachen geben kann, man muss halt irgendwo mit der Fehlersuche anfangen 

Die Hardwarehersteller schmeissen immer mehr und immer schneller Produkte auf den Markt, die, wenn überhaupt, nur mal kurz durchgetestet werden und wir User sind dann meistens die "Gearschten" 

Vor allem kann jeder dem anderen prima alles in die Schuhe schieben, frei nach dem Motto, nein unser Produkt ist in Ordnung, dass muss an Teil A, B, oder C liegen, sieh Dir nur mal den Scheiß an, der im Moment mit so manchen SSDs läuft  Ich habe da wohl nur unglaublich Glück gehabt, dass meine PCI-E-SSD nicht rumzickt 

Vielleicht hatte ich auch rein zufällig ein "glückliches Händchen" bei der Auswahl meiner Komponenten


----------

